# What's the history of Ruffian bldlns. ?



## reversebluekennel (Mar 25, 2007)

I noticed that no one has mentioned the Ruffian line at all. I herd that it runs off the Grey line? On a 1-10 scale what does it rate?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

The ruffian strain is the oldest most storied amstaff line ever created.
All ruffian dogs will eventually trace back to tudors black jack,a game dog who carryed the diluted triat that makes dogs blue,as many of his ancestors were..Blue dogs were first found in any great number in the ruffian strain i believe,it has also been rumored there was a bit of mixing with wiemeraner[no facts or proof to back it up].so does ruffian run off of greyline,no,but gray line probably was founded off of ruffian dogs,so id say grey line actually runs off ruffian if anything.
For a apbt bloodline it ranks at a zero,because its a amstaff,but for a amstaff its a 10.....








*yes this line is old schooll*


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

reversebluekennel said:


> I noticed that no one has mentioned the Ruffian line at all. I herd that it runs off the Grey line? On a 1-10 scale what does it rate?


Do yu own a kennel or sum


----------



## reversebluekennel (Mar 25, 2007)

cane76 said:


> The ruffian strain is the oldest most storied amstaff line ever created.
> All ruffian dogs will eventually trace back to tudors black jack,a game dog who carryed the diluted triat that makes dogs blue,as many of his ancestors were..Blue dogs were first found in any great number in the ruffian strain i believe,it has also been rumored there was a bit of mixing with wiemeraner[no facts or proof to back it up].so does ruffian run off of greyline,no,but gray line probably was founded off of ruffian dogs,so id say grey line actually runs off ruffian if anything.
> For a apbt bloodline it ranks at a zero,because its a amstaff,but for a amstaff its a 10.....
> 
> ...


Cane! , Thanks for the information ,this at least gives me a good lead or a place to start in doing more research.


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

"For a apbt bloodline it ranks at a zero,because its a amstaff,but for a amstaff its a 10....."

Unless your showing or have your dog registered in the UKC...then it's a great APBT bloodline.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

gamecock10 said:


> "For a apbt bloodline it ranks at a zero,because its a amstaff,but for a amstaff its a 10....."
> 
> Unless your showing or have your dog registered in the UKC...then it's a great APBT bloodline.


lol good god are we gonna do this again... seriously


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nah oke:


----------



## reversebluekennel (Mar 25, 2007)

Actually he's dual reg. w/ UKC and ADBA . Has any one in here ever herd of the Late / Great GRND. CH. Iron Bear Booda(out of Iron Bear Kennel in Florida ) ? well the dog in the pic is double bred by Booda and that's where his Ruffian came from.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Check out 'Penuts' ped on my site. She has a lot of Ruffian/Rounders, especially in her back gens.* http://www.3pkennels.com/females.htm


----------



## reversebluekennel (Mar 25, 2007)

yha just one lool and i was able to agree with you that penut and my dog(Shcoolboy) must have the same thing in commin and this the Ruffian bloodline . I see a lot of similarity in the stuot stance ,the hight ans size and thierheads make ...


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

All of my pedigrees trace back to the Ruffian lines. Some of the nicest show dogs in history were Ruffian bred, and you will find it behind virtually every Amstaff somewhere.


----------



## show me real pits kennels (Aug 16, 2007)

I am not sure my peds are working on my site because of the problems with the apbt regristration but I like ruffian blood. I have done my research on the line too. I don't understand why everyone calls them a AM. Staff blood only because they share blood with some the best bulldogs (pitbulls) around very good gamedogs too. Maybe it helps the old dogmen sleep better that they know that their dogs don't have blue blood. or should I say a recessive black dilute gene.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

show me real pits kennels said:


> I don't understand why everyone calls them a AM. Staff blood only because they share blood with some the best bulldogs (pitbulls) around very good gamedogs too.


All AmStaff lines eventually go back to "game dogs".


----------



## BeNation (Oct 14, 2007)

cane76 said:


> The ruffian strain is the oldest most storied amstaff line ever created.
> All ruffian dogs will eventually trace back to tudors black jack,a game dog who carryed the diluted triat that makes dogs blue,as many of his ancestors were..Blue dogs were first found in any great number in the ruffian strain i believe
> 
> 
> ...


Here is what i read about the blue blood. I thought i was diluted as well but it appears to have been around before the 30's in Lightner dogs. The was a match between 2 lightner dogs. One was old family and the other the darker/blue varities. This is where is read it from... http://www.riospitbull.com/blue_bloodlines.htm At first they talk about Razors Edge and then they get to the Lightner's in the second article. Check it out!!


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

the iron bear booda i seen when i was younger was a game dog but very good looking, my cousin use to hang out with another guy who outta owned the kennel or his family did.


----------

